# Reverb vst pluggin?



## Niah (Jul 3, 2005)

Does anyone know a good reverb vst pluggin?

I'm not talking about impulse reverbs (SIR, voxengo, altiverb) but a good reverb pluggin in VST with NO delay.

Thanks


----------



## Thonex (Jul 3, 2005)

Mac or PC?

Native or hardware based?

And when you say "and NO delay", do you mean no latency, or Plugin Delay Compensation, or no delay parameter on the reverb itself?

T


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 3, 2005)

*Arts Acoustic Reverb!* This one is the BEST I've tried. I love it.
http://www.artsacoustic.com/
They have a demo so check it out. I bought right away after I tried it for 15 minutes.
Cheers,
Jamie 8)


----------



## Niah (Jul 3, 2005)

Thonex: PC, software, no latency

Thanks jamie !


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 4, 2005)

Anybody tried the new Wizoo W2 yet? Looks intriguing...


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 13, 2005)

hm, i am still not sure about what to get. the w2 is out for a while but there will be the new wizooverb w5 and it definitely looks cool.

MIR project is just too far away now, but i guess this will be the ultimate thing at least for orchestra.

still not sure about gigapulse tho ...


----------



## DKeenum (Jul 14, 2005)

Princinton Digital is running a group buy on their vst rrom verb thru tomorrow. The price is $99us.

http://www.princetondigital.com/PD4/


----------



## José Herring (Jul 14, 2005)

Dr.Quest said:


> *Arts Acoustic Reverb!* This one is the BEST I've tried. I love it.
> http://www.artsacoustic.com/
> They have a demo so check it out. I bought right away after I tried it for 15 minutes.
> Cheers,
> Jamie 8)



Just heard Jamies's arrangement of the old Spiderman theme on his website. What ever he has, get it. Wow!

Jose


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 14, 2005)

i think i decided to go with the tc powercore stuff ... i think any native reverb can't compare to the vss3 or megaverb etc.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 14, 2005)

Waywyn said:


> i think i decided to go with the tc powercore stuff ... i think any native reverb can't compare to the vss3 or megaverb etc.



I don't think that you can go wrong with TC powercore. It's my next major purchase I think for me. Along with the Sony plugins. It's the best chance I think for my productions to sound tops.

Good choice Waywyn!

Jose


----------



## DKeenum (Jul 14, 2005)

josejherring said:


> Waywyn said:
> 
> 
> > i think i decided to go with the tc powercore stuff ... i think any native reverb can't compare to the vss3 or megaverb etc.
> ...



My thinking exactly!


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 14, 2005)

hmmmmmm it may just be my ears but comparing the IR1 with all those reverbs like Princeton Room or Arts Acoustic, IR1 still sounds best for me.

when i hear other native reverbs than IR1 i always think i am hearing little delays or loops. IR1 sounds more than a real room to me.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 14, 2005)

josejherring said:


> Just heard Jamies's arrangement of the old Spiderman theme on his website. What ever he has, get it. Wow!
> 
> Jose



Quick to point out that is Micheal Buble's version of Spiderman not mine. It's a very cool arrangement. If I could do that...zing I'd be flying!
I had it there to transfer from my work computer to home.
Anyway, I still love the Art's Acoustic Verb. It's very warm and has a lot of possibilities.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Trev Parks (Jul 16, 2005)

Apart from IR1 and Princeton, I use a great little reverb by Silverspike. I think you can download a demo so its worth giving it a go. I bought it to replace my Lexicon hardware reverb and often end up using it in the f ? p zÝFI45885e2e   Z@öú¢!A+ ? Ë  ªÝFI6380e53e 8http://www.itu.dk/people/folmann/pix/tbf_adult_small.jpg


----------



## José Herring (Jul 16, 2005)

Waywyn said:


> uhm...sorry to ask maybe a little bit wondering and stupid, but ... you sold your lexicon hardware and bought a 99$ reverb ???
> 
> even without hearing or testing i really can't believe that this reverb sounds better than a lexicon.
> 
> edit: sorry, it may sound a bit harsh, but i really can't imganine that a 99$ reverb sounds better than the best hardware reverb ever produced



Funny, I downloaded a free reverb from Kjaerous and I thought that it sounded better than most Lexicons. And, SIR to me sounded better than any lexicon I've heard if used properly. I just think that the days of Hardware verbs unless Lexicon decides to box a dedicated computer for more processing power are numbered.

I met with a composer who worked on a Disney theme park ride. They recorded with orchestra on the Paramount stage with a well know engineer using the traditional recording approach for film. He ended up taking it back to his studio to remix it with waves plugins in protools. I'm sure on the stage they had lexicon 960s. :shock: 

Jose


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 16, 2005)

yes, but most of the times you don't have to forget that those "guys who never leave their studio" are always used to their plugs and devices.

i just want to say, it might be that waves just sounded better or that this guy is just using his stuff because he is used to it.

you could compare that a who is just working with one plugin or guitar, microphone and whatever - you get used if you use it all the time.

i know that there are "golden" plugins and really good stuff out there, but i don't think that people buy a 2000-10000$ hardware/dsp reverb if they can have the same for 99$ ...

and i really don't think that it's all cult, because people say, it can't be that something which is expensive is bad.

when i try all those reverbs like art acoustic, waves rverb name them all, they definitely don't sound as good as IR1.
and if i would compare IR1 to vss3 or the tc m6000/lexicon, there would be another difference.


----------



## Trev Parks (Jul 16, 2005)

I used the Lexicon as a general verb for the whole project when composing. But I wanted more flexibility so I could use different verb on inserts and sends so decided that the Silverspike would do the job because it does sound remarkably good for the price and has quality control. It offers more flexibility although it isn't my main verb - that's the IR1.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not suggesting Silverspike is superior in quality to Lexicon, just that it suits me better and sounds good enough for me not to miss the Lex.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 16, 2005)

The only ways I can see that the hardware manufacturers can keep up would be to offer multichannel firewire implementation for their DSPs and reverbs and offer support for AU, VST, etc so that those show up as universal plug-ins in your sequencer. Otherwise perhaps porting their emulation algorithms into a card or firewire box (like TC Electronic does on the Powercore with MD3 & VSS3 from TC6000) may be the ticket to stay in the game.

Lexicon does this now (in a way) with their multipurpose lower-end Omega. The more standard way because of the processing involved would be to port it over for support by the ProTools 24 farm/dsp card like with their LexiVerb plug-in. 

I own a TC Powercore and don't expect Lexicon to be supporting that format since politically they were (are) rivals in the dsp/reverb market. If financial pressures mount we may start seeing mergers of heavyweights to stay solvent.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm speaking from a standpoint of personal opinion of course. I was at an I Robot session last summer. It was the most high level recording session I'd been at in a while. They had used the Lexicon 960 with a plate verb recorded directly through to a Protools rig through some Avalon pre's. And, quite frankly I thought that even though the lexicon had a really great sound it sounded old fashion and artificial.

I know of another composer who has a lex300 and a lex480 in his studio. He hasn't used them in about a year in favor of plugs. I had him download SIR because he wasn't up to convelution yet and we downloaded some of Peter Roos' freebees. He was so blown away by the sound that he remixed his entire jazz album using SIR and IRs.

I just think that when times change even the most expensive stuff becomes obsolete. Remember the Synclav. $250,000 in it's day. Now any kid can have the same capabilites as that for $1,500 or less if he buys a used computer.

Jose


----------



## José Herring (Jul 26, 2005)

evaclear said:


> I agree with the whole oboslete outboard gear trend, but I also have to say, there's no way a $99 plugin could stand up to any Lexicon whether it be a plugin or rack mount. No chance! Maybe the Lexicon won't sound appropraite if you try and put a rock vocal in a concert hall but, seriously!



Funny you should say that. I was doing a Jazz track with drums, upright bass and piano. I was hunting around for the right space to put the virtual ensemble in. I tried different IRs of different real room spaces and it didn't quite sound right. Then I realized that most Jazz trios use artificial reverb in a live context. I pulled up my IR of a lexicon 960 medium plate and there you have it.

Funny.

Jose


----------



## evaclear (Jul 26, 2005)

so what was your discovery? i'm not 100% on what you saying.

You did have sucess using a cheaper plugin, or you didn't have success trying a larger IR ambience, or...

Sorry Jose! You've lost me in the nicest of ways!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 26, 2005)

My discovery was that even though I think that hardware verbs are out of date most sounds are so associated with them that instead of a natural sounding hall I had to use an impulse of an artificial verb to get an authentic sound. It would have been better to actually have a lex 960 sooooo maybe they're not as on the way out as I originally thought. Since, most amplified acoustic concerts still use artificial verb and to get the authentic sound of say a jazz club you'll need something that sounds artificial because that's the jazz club sound.

Jose


----------



## Trev Parks (Jul 26, 2005)

evaclear said:


> I agree with the whole oboslete outboard gear trend, but I also have to say, there's no way a $99 plugin could stand up to any Lexicon whether it be a plugin or rack mount. No chance! Maybe the Lexicon won't sound appropraite if you try and put a rock vocal in a concert hall but, seriously!



Now that is debatable. Silverspike and the brilliant little Princeton 2016 plug-in (a brilliant little emulation of a hardware classic) are easily as good, if not better, than the budget Lex verbs. Of course, not as good as my old PCM, but good enough for me not to worry about it. Its all about how you use them after all.

The great thing about these little plug-ins is their flexibility. I can have 8 of them running on the sends without any interruption to workflow and hear it all in realtime without any bouncing or preset switching. I know I'm stating the obvious, but I came to software/sampling quite late and really do appreciate the flexibility it affords the work process.


----------

